
ssh-keygen-pro: Generate SSH keys via prompts, Ed25519, and name conventions - jph
https://github.com/sixarm/ssh-keygen-pro
======
jph
`ssh-keygen-pro` is a command line shell script that helps users generate good
SSH keys, using a mix of prompts, secure algos and args, and extended naming
conventions.

Constructive criticism welcome. Pull requests welcome.

